# SS English Monarch



## rustbust (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm doing a bit of research into a vessel called the English Monarch.
She was owned by Monarch Shipping of Glasgow and was possibly built in the 1920s or 1930s. 
I know she sailed for Algeria in 1942.
Any info would be gratefully received.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Wee bit of info here rustbust.
Official Number 147905
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=18068
http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdffile.php?name=42b0299.pdf
There's a photo on photoship but I think it may be the 1912 build, better wait and see if anything else turns up.

There’s Log Books and Crew Agreements for 1942 at The National Archives, but TNA have changed so much and now the service is much dearer so I think I’ll leave it for others to advice. Unless you can manage to visit in person or know someone close by that can look it up for you, 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...7923&CATLN=6&Highlight=,147905&accessmethod=0


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

According to Miramar she was built as the Mariston for W.S.Miller & Co by Lithgows of Port Glasgow and launched on the 20 May 1924, subsequently becoming

1941 ENGLISH MONARCH - Raeburn & Verel
1947 JALABALA - Scindia SN Co Ltd 
1952 SHINWA MARU - Towa Sempaku 

and then foundered on the 24 Jan 1960 in position 25.59N/123.50E, 100 or so miles ENE of Taipei


----------



## rustbust (Nov 16, 2005)

Many thanks, guys.

Graeme


----------

